# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Worksheet is running very slow and sluggish

## Nitefox

My spreadsheet has started to become extremely slow and sluggish recently, almost too slow to be operable. Would someone mind taking a look to see why, and what I can do to speed it up (it never used to run this slow)
For example on the ReturnData sheet in the G column if you enter serial 11195 and press enter it takes 4.5 seconds for excel to find that record on the Drop Down Data page, and enter the name for the serial number in the Item Name (E column) and then enter todays date in the D column. I am scanning in around 100 items at a time, and im having to wait a long time for excel to keep up.

Another example on the Search Sheet. Type test into the Search item box (E4), then press the Clear Search button (which simply clears out the 6 search cells). It takes 3 seconds to do that!

Worksheet attached.

Many Thanks,
James

----------


## newdoverman

Try these formulae in your conditional formatting instead of what you have:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```





```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```



In addition change the applies to in the 3rd worksheet to cover the entire range like 



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

 

I can't remember the actual references but change the list of ranges to this simplified format.

----------


## tsiguy96

i am having this exact same issue, ive deleted almost every named range, most of the formulas to start it from scratch, yet the sheet takes forever to open.  alot of my data validation takes 3-4 seconds to give me a usable dropdown menu!  is there anything specifically that makes sheets so slow?  i have other similar sheets with more info and formulas that run normal

----------


## FDibbins

To begin with, reduce your ranges to about 2-3 times more than you think you will need.  Your formula ranges in some cases go to 50 000, but your data doesnt go past 500, thats 100x more rows of formulas than you need.  

Also, some of your range names also either go down to row 1048576 in some cases, and use entire columns in other cases.  Reduce these as suggested above

----------


## Nitefox

I tried those formulas instead, but it did speed up any, still very slow.

----------


## FDibbins

tsiguy96, Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

I suggest either you try to apply the suggestions being made here, or start your own thread, and maybe reference back to this 1  :Smilie:

----------


## Nitefox

My data doesn't currently go past 500 (this is just my sample spreadsheet). It will eventually get to about 10,000-15,000 in the next 6 months.

----------

